# Photoshop 7: Blocksatz



## DLDS (4. Juni 2002)

Huhu

Sitze grade in der firma und arbeite mich in dass neue PS7 ein. Nur irgendwie komm ich nicht mit dem Blocksatz klar. Die Möglichkeit den Text als Block zu setzten ist nicht verfügbar 
Also grau ?
wie bekomme ich es hin dass ich diese Möglichkeit nutzen kann ?

Habe einfach eine neue Text Ebene angelegt und drauf los getippt. Nur im Typo Flyout lässt es sich nicht auswählen ?

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Danke, Dennis


----------



## DLDS (4. Juni 2002)

okay habs gelöst , ich depp

@ MOD bitte closen


----------



## XXXlexiXXX (4. Juni 2002)

verräts du mir wie?


----------



## DLDS (4. Juni 2002)

aber türlich 

funktioniert nur in einem textfeld und nicht einfach auf einer normalen text ebene wo kein definiertes feld ist


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Juni 2002)

Für solche Dinge gibts normalerweise das Handbuch


----------

